# [2010] How to get invited to a timeshare presentation?



## redswilson (Aug 31, 2010)

My family and I will be in Orlando the weekend after Labor Day and I wanted to know how to get invited to attend a good timeshare presentation, not the Wyndam, I heard alot of negative things about that place.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

You don't have to get invited, you can just show up.

That being said, most timeshare presentations are 2-4 hours of high pressure sales pitch for a product that costs 50-100% more than the same product on the resale market - why do you want to go?


----------



## redswilson (Aug 31, 2010)

well I was looking into buying since the housing market is at a all time low now


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2010)

The housing market has little or no effect on the developer sales of timeshares - developers are still charging 50-100% more than the resale market.

However, the resale market is way down - very nice timeshares are being given away for $1.  Look at the ebay auctions.

If you want to buy a timeshare - you want to buy resale.

AND - you want to do your homework FIRST!  We can help you with that!  

New buyer questions:

1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?
2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4)  How many people do you usually travel with?
5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
9)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
10)  Are you a detail oriented planner?
11) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2010)

There are booths all over the place that say, "Universal Studio tickets, 2 for $20," or "SeaWorld tickets, 4 for $80," and if you stop at any of those booths, they will offer you these great tickets for a timeshare tour.  They will take a deposit from you, which is basically a promise that you will show up, which they refund at the end of the presentation.  

I have never been to a Hilton or Bluegreen presentation.  I know our friends were given $200 in cash at Hilton's presentation, and they went to Orlando on a Marriott package.  Kind of funny, when they KNOW I know timeshare and could give them lots of advice.  They bought some preview package from Hilton and are going back, maybe already went, and they will probably buy a package from Hilton.  

Unbelievable.  

Bad presentations depends on the salesperson.  I wouldn't care to go on a Diamond or Westgate presentation.


----------



## redswilson (Aug 31, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The housing market has little or no effect on the developer sales of timeshares - developers are still charging 50-100% more than the resale market.
> 
> However, the resale market is way down - very nice timeshares are being given away for $1.  Look at the ebay auctions.
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for the info, I have to review these questions


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2010)

redswilson said:


> well I was looking into buying since the housing market is at a all time low now



Really?  I have a few I am giving away, so I hope you aren't planning to buy retail.  Check ebay for incredibly great bargains on anything Orlando, including Hilton and Marriott, the nicest timeshares out there.  

If you have lots of cash, buy Disney points resale.  The price is outstanding right now for resale.  I am considering a large DVC purchase myself.  I think it would be nice to own some at the prices they are charging today.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would also recommend looking at the ads on TUG Classified Ads.  The prices will vary widely, but those are just the prices people has listed.  You may be able to pay much less once you negotiate.  One key is to know what you are looking for- location, size, season (if applicable).  Good luck.


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 11, 2013)

deleted.......


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2013)

Please note that this thread is from 2010, and it was brought out of mothballs by a spammer before post #9 - that post has been deleted.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 11, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are booths all over the place that say, "Universal Studio tickets, 2 for $20," or "SeaWorld tickets, 4 for $80," and if you stop at any of those booths, they will offer you these great tickets for a timeshare tour.  They will take a deposit from you, which is basically a promise that you will show up, which they refund at the end of the presentation.
> 
> I have never been to a Hilton or Bluegreen presentation.  I know our friends were given $200 in cash at Hilton's presentation, and they went to Orlando on a Marriott package.  Kind of funny, when they KNOW I know timeshare and could give them lots of advice.  They bought some preview package from Hilton and are going back, maybe already went, and they will probably buy a package from Hilton.
> 
> ...



Marriott & Hilton/HGVC don't usually hit you like the other TS's, such as Wyndham.  Just stop by the Marriott that your interested in and ask for a tour/presentation.  Just remember to gather your info, say NO, ask more questions on TUG, and buy resale, if you can.  Why I said if you can is if you want Marriott points, then your currently stuck paying big bucks to the developer, so buy a resale week for exchanging and hold off on points.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 11, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are booths all over the place that say, "Universal Studio tickets, 2 for $20," or "SeaWorld tickets, 4 for $80," and if you stop at any of those booths, they will offer you these great tickets for a timeshare tour.  They will take a deposit from you, which is basically a promise that you will show up, which they refund at the end of the presentation.
> 
> I have never been to a Hilton or Bluegreen presentation.  I know our friends were given $200 in cash at Hilton's presentation, and they went to Orlando on a Marriott package.  Kind of funny, when they KNOW I know timeshare and could give them lots of advice.  They bought some preview package from Hilton and are going back, maybe already went, and they will probably buy a package from Hilton.
> 
> ...



Marriott & Hilton/HGVC don't usually hit you like the other TS's, such as Wyndham.  Just stop by the Marriott that your interested in and ask for a tour/presentation.  Just remember to gather your info, say NO, ask more questions on TUG, and buy resale, if you can.  Why I said if you can is if you want Marriott points, then your currently stuck paying buck bucks to the developer, so buy a resale week for exchanging and hold off on points.


----------

